# My Space has a Cesar Sayoc - says he’s a Democrat



## The Purge (Oct 26, 2018)

*https://www.mylife.com ^ *

If this is the same Cesar Sayoc.....He’s a Demicrat

Cesar Sayoc is 56 years old and was born on 3/17/1962. Currently, he lives in Aventura, FL; and previously lived in Fort Lauderdale, FL, Hollywood, FL and Edison, NJ. Sometimes Cesar goes by various nicknames including Cesar A Sayoc and Cesar A Sayol. His ethnicity is Caucasian, whose political affiliation is currently a registered Democrat Party; and religious views are listed as Christian. Other family members and associates include Madeline Giardiello and Christina Villasana. Learn More


----------



## toobfreak (Oct 26, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> 
> If this is the same Cesar Sayoc.....He’s a Demicrat
> 
> Cesar Sayoc is 56 years old and was born on 3/17/1962. Currently, he lives in Aventura, FL; and previously lived in Fort Lauderdale, FL, Hollywood, FL and Edison, NJ. Sometimes Cesar goes by various nicknames including Cesar A Sayoc and Cesar A Sayol. His ethnicity is Caucasian, whose political affiliation is currently a registered Democrat Party; and religious views are listed as Christian. Other family members and associates include Madeline Giardiello and Christina Villasana. Learn More




Gone.


----------



## The Purge (Oct 26, 2018)

toobfreak said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> ...


THAT didn't  take long!


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> 
> If this is the same Cesar Sayoc.....He’s a Demicrat
> 
> Cesar Sayoc is 56 years old and was born on 3/17/1962. Currently, he lives in Aventura, FL; and previously lived in Fort Lauderdale, FL, Hollywood, FL and Edison, NJ. Sometimes Cesar goes by various nicknames including Cesar A Sayoc and Cesar A Sayol. His ethnicity is Caucasian, whose political affiliation is currently a registered Democrat Party; and religious views are listed as Christian. Other family members and associates include Madeline Giardiello and Christina Villasana. Learn More


I saw Rules for Radicals all over this dud bombing shit. 

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> *3. "Whenever possible, go outside the expertise of the enemy. *Look for ways to increase insecurity, anxiety and uncertainty.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 26, 2018)

Here’s a link for “My Space” saying he’s a devoted, lifelong republican: https://www.mylife.com/cesar-sayoc/e750795670848


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 26, 2018)

andaronjim said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> ...


^ another terror apologist


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Oct 26, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> 
> If this is the same Cesar Sayoc.....He’s a Demicrat
> 
> Cesar Sayoc is 56 years old and was born on 3/17/1962. Currently, he lives in Aventura, FL; and previously lived in Fort Lauderdale, FL, Hollywood, FL and Edison, NJ. Sometimes Cesar goes by various nicknames including Cesar A Sayoc and Cesar A Sayol. His ethnicity is Caucasian, whose political affiliation is currently a registered Democrat Party; and religious views are listed as Christian. Other family members and associates include Madeline Giardiello and Christina Villasana. Learn More


Did you good ol boys see his van??


----------



## JLW (Oct 26, 2018)

Give it a break loons.  He was aTrump supporter.

US bomb suspect faces 58 YEARS in jail - Trump supporter arrested after FINGERPRINT found


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

The Purge said:


> *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> 
> If this is the same Cesar Sayoc.....He’s a Demicrat
> 
> Cesar Sayoc is 56 years old and was born on 3/17/1962. Currently, he lives in Aventura, FL; and previously lived in Fort Lauderdale, FL, Hollywood, FL and Edison, NJ. Sometimes Cesar goes by various nicknames including Cesar A Sayoc and Cesar A Sayol. His ethnicity is Caucasian, whose political affiliation is currently a registered Democrat Party; and religious views are listed as Christian. Other family members and associates include Madeline Giardiello and Christina Villasana. Learn More


funny how that page is suddenly gone.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> ...


We saw one purported to be his van.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 26, 2018)

That's a sock profile. Look at the occupations.


----------



## xyz (Oct 26, 2018)

Sure looks like a Democrat to me.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

Johnlaw said:


> Give it a break loons.  He was aTrump supporter.
> 
> US bomb suspect faces 58 YEARS in jail - Trump supporter arrested after FINGERPRINT found


He was a Trump supporter? How so? Why would a Trump supporter try to hurt Trump by doing this? Lol, you simple minded idiots don't have any sense.


----------



## xyz (Oct 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> Johnlaw said:
> 
> 
> > Give it a break loons.  He was aTrump supporter.
> ...


Yes, I agree about the simple minded idiots. The personal pronoun is a bit off though, by one person.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Oct 26, 2018)

BlackFlag said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > The Purge said:
> ...


The mother fucker had a rap sheet a mile long.  If he is a Republican then he is establishment like Nixon.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 26, 2018)

Tin Foil Territory....or possible ?????

_"This guy has been groomed by the Dem Deep State for this moment for YEARS.
There are hundreds ready in the wings to do this (and anything) for the deep state where there is a 
by any means necessary creed"_

Maybe the Dems had "dirt" on him and gave him a choice.....do this and get a very light sentence or resist and do hard time.  He'll go to New York where he'll be soft gloved (literally) and treated well until his release in a few years.  But it's also possible something "tragic" may happen along the way.

Conspiracy possibilities?   Or, he was just an idiot.


----------



## xyz (Oct 26, 2018)

Top Youth Soccer Recruits for Trump is a Deep State secret organization.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Oct 26, 2018)

xyz said:


> Top Youth Soccer Recruits for Trump is a Deep State secret organization.



So TRUE!   Is Trump Hitler reincarnate?  (TDS says YES!!!)
Hitler Youth Movement - History Learning Site


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2018)

TheProgressivePatriot said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> > *https://www.mylife.com ^ *
> ...


Trumpmobile


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 26, 2018)

He is registered as a Republican voter in Florida


----------



## The Purge (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He is registered as a Republican voter in Florida


And James T. Hodgkinson was a registered DemonRAT...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 26, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> He is registered as a Republican voter in Florida



And Robert Byrd KKK was a Dem leader in the Senate for decades.

Who had more influence?


----------



## xyz (Oct 26, 2018)

I remember some assholes making fake myspace pages after one of those mass murderers acted out.

It's not like people still use that site.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

xyz said:


> Top Youth Soccer Recruits for Trump is a Deep State secret organization.


What does this picture prove other than you are gullible?


----------



## Vastator (Oct 26, 2018)

miketx said:


> xyz said:
> 
> 
> > Top Youth Soccer Recruits for Trump is a Deep State secret organization.
> ...


 Never underestimate the power of stupid people in numbers...


----------



## xyz (Oct 26, 2018)

Vastator said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > xyz said:
> ...


So you've been to a Trump rally I take it.


----------



## miketx (Oct 26, 2018)

xyz said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


You idiots remind me of the carpenter that said, "I've cut it off three times, and it's still too short!"


----------

